
Here’s Why Tesla Will Kick Google to the Curb - doener
http://gas2.org/2015/11/20/heres-why-tesla-will-kick-google-to-the-curb/
======
_droptable_
1\. Mike's explanation is totally off the mark. Tesla's systems are simple
helpers that work in specific circumstances only, and still require the driver
to be responsible/react. The technology has been around for quite some time
now. Google is building a complete self-driving car that basically replaces
the driver altogether. This is much harder and you need to get it 100% right
before shipping it, as your system will (most likely) be responsible for any
accidents it causes. The "expert" seems to confuse robotic wayfinding with the
challenges that exist for self-driving cars. There is a (very small) overlap,
but the hard problems are not in this overlap.

2\. The article linked is merely rephrasing the answer explained in a Forbes
article instead of actually quoting the source. A simple link to the Quora
answer would have sufficed.

------
pluckytree
It’s a lot easier to kick Google to the curb when they’re not shipping a
product and likely never will.

